# BC PNP PR Job offer mandatory period to work with employer



## immigrant1122 (Jun 27, 2021)

Hi All,

I am IT professional with 10+ years of experience and I received a Job offer (Valid) from IT company in BC(British Columbia), my total points are now 90+. So it seems I might get ITA. 

My question here is that 

1. How long I need to work with the employer who offered me a job? Is there any mandatory period(days or weeks) to be worked with that employer?

2. Can I change my job in a week's time if I get another job in a reputed IT company? Because other company said that they will offer me a job once I will land there with PR.

3. Do I need to show any tax payment or insurance with the employer who offered me a job?

4. If I change my job in a week's time then are there any repercussions?

I would appreciate your quick response based on your experience or with some reference links. I googled this but didn't get any satisfactory link yet.


----------



## Amex Immigration (Jun 28, 2021)

Changes in Your Employment –
The BC PNP may consider changes in your employment after you have been nominated if your new position continues to meet the requirements for nomination and if you can demonstrate that you have the ability to economically establish in B.C. You must report changes in your employment status to the BC PNP. For tech pilot you must obtain a new job offer with an eligible B.C. employer in an occupation that is eligible under BC PNP Tech & inform the BC PNP of the change to your employment status.


----------

